# Ewan McGregor - Premiere of 'The Ghost Writer' at the International Film Festival Berlinale, Berlin 12.02.2010 x1



## Tokko (12 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## canil (12 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die Bilder!


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics


----------

